# CI Cusona - Flashing Control Panel & Poor Step Retractio



## pmvern (May 26, 2008)

Our Cusona has developed a problem......our step will not fully retract when the van is not plugged in to hookup; in addition, whilst the step switch is beeping, it is accompanied by all lights on the control panel flashing on & off. Switching on the engine does not change this situation, but plugging back into the hookup stops the flashing lights & the step then fully extends/retracts as required.

Does this seem like a leisure battery power problem or is it likely to be something else?

We are still on our original leisure battery (approx 4.5 years old) & the van is always plugged into hookup when not in use.

Any advice on things I could check before either getting a new battery or visiting an auto-electrician?


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

This sounds like the leisure battery to me not being able to supply the necessary current to retract the step.
Do you have a multimeter that you could use to check your battery.
Its not a good idea to leave to leave the battery on charge all the time unless you use an intelligent charger especially designed for it.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Look for the simple things first.
Check all the exposed connections both power and earth remove and clean and smear with Vaseline. Put a meter on the lead and compare readings against battery voltage.


----------

